# Allow me to introduce myself



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I'm a new expat, moved from Chicago suburbs to San Luis Potosi a couple months ago. 

I'm a member of the International Friendship Club here, a chapter of an international club for expats in any country. I've got a good number of English-speaking contacts as well as Mexicans native to San Luis. I'm also trying very hard to learn Spanish and get to know my neighbors. 

If anyone has any questions or needs any help regarding San Luis Potosi, please ask. It's a wonder ful city.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're glad to have a voice from San Luis Potosi on the board and will look forward to your comments and experiences from that city and state. My wife and I have stopped there a few times, en-route to or from 'el norte'. We enjoy staying in centro at the Hotel Caledonia, especially if there is a Sunday concert in the gazebo on the plaza; although it can be bitterly cold watching one in the winter evenings.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to learn more about your part of Mexico. I haven't had the pleasure to be able to spend time there (yet).


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Welcome to the forum,
I would like to talk to you soon about San Luis Potosi as it is on my list of potential places to live. 
Good to have you onboard. Spanish schools are abundant in MX, you should be able to find one in SLP easily. 
Mandy


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, folks. 

Feel free to ask about SLP, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Spanish schools are abundant in SLP, but make sure you take a trial class first before they make you pay a larger amount, some places give you teachers that have no training, they are just people who speak Spanish. In a quick trial class they should be easy to detect.

Good luck, and welcome to the board!


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Queretaro said:


> Spanish schools are abundant in SLP, but make sure you take a trial class first before they make you pay a larger amount, some places give you teachers that have no training, they are just people who speak Spanish. In a quick trial class they should be easy to detect.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to the board!


Good idea, thanks! I've already been asked to teach English, the only qualification apparently being that I speak English.. so... I can see what you mean.


----------

